# SCALE LOWS Aftermarket Accessories



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Scale Lows is now open and ready to serve!!!

*We have a number of the sections open in our online store, and are adding new items all the time so bare with us. 

Most of our items are marked as 15% below retail prices, and shipping charges are only $6.00 per order, no matter the size. even if you order 350 bucks worth of stuff it'll only be 6 bucks to ship it!! 

We'd love to here some feedback from you guy's, what you like/dislike about the site, stuff you'd like to see be added or any questions you have...feel free to ask.*

http://www.scalelows.com


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

alright..i just spent about 5 hours making a BRAND NEW chat room...this thing has it all! 

avatars
private message folders
private rooms
full profiles
full message styling!
user level word filter (each member can have their own filters)
ignore feature
choose different skins


so come check it out!!

http://scalelows.com/chat/index.php


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

the online store is fucken awesome for me... i aint got a local hobby store... but i dont hear about new shyt so a newsletter of updates would be great... thank you scale lows... lol


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

nice site first time ive been there


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 8 2005, 08:02 PM~3562008
> *if you want to start a diorama...i got several garages you can start from...as well as LOTS of different stuff to go in em!
> *



i noticed the one set of tools ....is the one cheaper cause it dont have the garage ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i love the site i will be buying sum things VERY soon. are u plannin on sellin model kits in the future? and how bout styrene?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

got any other method besides pay pal


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Doing a good job man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice site


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We will be lauching our own product line this year.  

Photoetched accesories, machined parts, resin cast parts, some new resin bodies and more! 

So keep an eye out for *Scale Lows* Brand model parts and accessories!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 8 2006, 02:36 PM~5003673
> *We will be lauching our own product line this year.
> 
> Photoetched accesories, machined parts, resin cast parts, some new resin bodies and more!
> ...


any resin luxery sports???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 8 2006, 04:42 PM~5003682
> *any resin luxery sports???
> *


maybe!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

site is down for maintenence. should be back up within 24hrs.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

back up and running...quicker then expected


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This quarters numbers are in!!

So far in 2006 we have seen an exponential increase in sales versus last year. 100-150 percent more then this same time last year. 

So thanks to all our previous customers, and future customers. We survived the first year...that's the hardest one!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

been working on the gallery today...made a few changes

http://scalelows.com/Gallery/


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks nice!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We are now the exclusive seller of *"Phatman Resins" *

Check out the store for the new stuff
http://www.scalelows.com/Resin.html

Got more things from phatman soon...keep an eye out!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Japan kits and parts are on their way!! 

here are just a few examples of stuff we will have in the next week or two


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Also be sure to check out all the new kits listed up recently!!

click the logos!


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here are some new items just added to the store. (check the store for pricing)

*Dancer Chassis with 3-wheel T's*










*Gold Bazooka Tube and Monster speaker*











*Chrome Bazooka Tube and Monster speaker*










*Elite Car Club Plaque*










*Lowrider Rim Axles*










*3ft. Small Wire Cover*










*3ft. Large Wire Cover*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Switch Box*










*Switchbox Cord*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Next week our new Photoetch Steering wheels will be DONE (finally!!) I dont have the rings machined yet, but i figured i would update you all on it anyway  

I've got 3 styles of steering wheels, and also custom chevy backing plates for hydraulic pumps.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Those backing plates look cool!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Any idea on pricing for everyhting?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 18 2006, 07:25 AM~5449619
> *Any idea on pricing for everyhting?
> *


steering wheels..probably 10 each. 

backing plates..maybe 5 or 6 bucks per set of four.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

FINALLY...our new photoetched items will be here monday or tuesday.

The custom backing plates will be available right away, the steering wheels i am waiting on the machined rings for them, but i'll sell just the centers if anyone would prefer those.

pics will be up when they arrive


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Our new photoetch parts are in! 

Backing plates with chevy bowtie recessed detail. These fit the skinnier pumps. And CAN fit the fat ones but the holes will be slightly off.










Steering wheels, all with recessed etched detail.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The backing plates are now listed in the store. 

http://www.scalelows.com/Resin.html


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I just added the MCG photoetch knockoffs and emblems to the store. Hopefully i will be able to add some more items from them soon.

http://www.scalelows.com/mcg.html


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We got a new toy today :biggrin: 














Now comes the hard part, filling it up. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice.... scale lows doin it big!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks like your opening a store!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2006, 01:08 AM~5764303
> *It looks like your opening a store!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

nice rack

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New items in stock

Pegasus chrome Virage 23's









Pegasus 1003 daytons









Pegasus 1115 deep d's gold









Pegasus 1113 deep d's chrome









Hoppin hydros neon kits-red green and blue


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We are now able to accept credit card orders over the phone. Call 812-303-4657 to place your order.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 27 2006, 07:42 AM~6052239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 I'll be in touch. Now you need a 1-800 # J/K. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn, I just came from your website and your LS clips are sold out. Will you be making anymore? If so, how soon. Thanks.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 27 2006, 01:12 PM~6052781
> *Damn, I just came from your website and your LS clips are sold out.  Will you be making anymore? If so, how soon.  Thanks.
> *


i am just out of plated grills. If you want a unplated one, they are 20.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I am working hard to integrate the new payment methods into the store. You will now have the option of paying using paypal, or just filling out your credit card info without having to have a paypal account.

And for people that don't want to do it online, just call and we can take care of it over the phone.

Hope to have this all done within a day or two.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Ok, the integration is finally finished (i hope it works! lol).


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I have also integrated our mail order form into the checkout process. So you may use the cart no matter how you are wanting to pay!

International orders can now be handled through the online store as well, with a flat rate charge of 15.00  

Here are a few screenshots of the new cart.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New items just in from Phatman Resins! More of those audio goodies :biggrin: 

http://www.scalelows.com/Resin.html


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

AWESOME man, hope it all goes great for ya but im sure it will!!!!!!
Those Virage 23's are sick as hell!

Manny


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Got any 20" wires? I need 6 for my caprice kit

Also, how about the Kustom Kolor model paints from HoK?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 2 2006, 10:44 PM~6094005
> *Got any 20" wires?  I need 6 for my caprice kit
> 
> Also, how about the Kustom Kolor model paints from HoK?
> *


yes, hoppin hydros

no, i dont sell HOK paint (usually)


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

by any chance could u get a 71-73 impala, just wondering


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 3 2006, 01:48 PM~6096313
> *by any chance could u get a 71-73 impala, just wondering
> *


those will be either promos, or discontinued kits from the 70's. neither of which i deal with. I usually only sell new aftermarket parts unless it's something from my own stash.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just added a massive list of stuff from Model Car Garage. Check out the link!

http://www.scalelows.com/mcg.html


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RYAN WERES THE 63 PHOTOETCH?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 4 2006, 09:06 PM~6103971
> *RYAN WERES THE 63 PHOTOETCH?
> *


My supplier doesn't stock them


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 4 2006, 08:11 PM~6104036
> *My supplier doesn't stock them
> *


SWEET THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

How about custom plaques? Do you make them and how much?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 5 2006, 10:28 PM~6112686
> *How about custom plaques? Do you make them and how much?
> *


1ofakind does not do plaques unless its a lot and i mean like 1000, paid up front ! 


LOL! Dang i think this is the most ask question MARTIN gets , Well almost ! I bet the most asked ones are !


How much is shipping to?

or 

Hey can you hold that tell the second tuesday of next week LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Still no resin mirrors? DAMN IT!!! 


j/k  


Are those Pegasus Virage wheels 2-piece?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 5 2006, 10:32 PM~6112712
> *Still no resin mirrors? DAMN IT!!!
> j/k
> Are those Pegasus Virage wheels 2-piece?
> *


no they aren't.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 5 2006, 10:28 PM~6112686
> *How about custom plaques? Do you make them and how much?
> *


Send me your prepared artwork or some negatives for a 5x8 sheet and i can have them etched.

Artwork can be....(in proper scale and size of course)
-hand drawn
-Autocad drawing 
-Adobe Illustrator
-Corel Draw
-Any other vector image

oh wait, you don't know how to make artwork you say? sorry then, can't help you!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

oh wait, you don't know how to make artwork you say? sorry then, can't help you!!

SHIT I'LL DRAW OUT YOUR DESIGN FOR $30HR!!!! GRAPHIC ARTIST CHARGE $65+!!! TRUST ME I KNOW.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 6 2006, 08:05 AM~6114402
> *oh wait, you don't know how to make artwork you say? sorry then, can't help you!!
> 
> SHIT I'LL DRAW OUT YOUR DESIGN FOR $30HR!!!! GRAPHIC ARTIST CHARGE $65+!!! TRUST ME I KNOW.
> *


LMFAO 

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just added more new wheels from pegasus

http://www.scalelows.com/pegasus.html

Chrome and Gold MC's 



















19" chrome allantes









19" and 23" chrome d'z


















Gold Wide d'z (two piece)









23" Luxor


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Just as I was about to order a set of wires for my caprice(damn kit wheel defects), I noticed the international flat rate shipping for all orders outside us, is that for canada too? Why same price for canada as say australia for example?

Perhaps shipping rates should vary by product, quantity and destination, seeing as small stuff like a package of wheels fits into a standard size bubble envelope and can be sent USPS ground anywhere in north america for well less than even the US shipping rate of $6. I'll have to keep checking hobby shops a bit closer to me, or use the defective wheels that came in the kit because $23US for a set of plastic wheels for a model, isn't in my future.

Shame too, because I saw some other stuff I might have wanted.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 6 2006, 06:40 AM~6114274
> *Send me your prepared artwork or some negatives for a 5x8 sheet and i can have them etched.
> 
> Artwork can be....(in proper scale and size of course)
> ...


How much for a sheet...i have the artwork on my computer


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 6 2006, 05:47 PM~6117989
> *How much for a sheet...i have the artwork on my computer
> *


is it sized for a 5" by 8" sheet. Just one picture of one plaque doesn't work, you need to have a sheet drawn out with what you want on it. 

So if you can fit 50 plaques on a sheet, you have to have it drawn as such.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 6 2006, 05:41 PM~6117945
> *Just as I was about to order a set of wires for my caprice(damn kit wheel defects), I noticed the international flat rate shipping for all orders outside us, is that for canada too?  Why same price for canada as say australia for example?
> 
> Perhaps shipping rates should vary by product, quantity and destination, seeing as small stuff like a package of wheels fits into a standard size bubble envelope and can be sent USPS ground anywhere in north america for well less than even the US shipping rate of $6.  I'll have to keep checking hobby shops a bit closer to me, or use the defective wheels that came in the kit because $23US for a set of plastic wheels for a model, isn't in my future.
> ...


Well then I would suggest you purchase more items at one time to save money.  

It is not convenient for me to set up a complex shipping situation as you have described using the software we currently employ with the website. So a flat rate is how we do it. That way you always know what the shipping will be. It will never vary.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 6 2006, 03:59 PM~6118066
> *Well then I would suggest you purchase more items at one time to save money.
> 
> It is not  convenient for me to set up a complex shipping situation as you have described using the software we currently employ with the website. So a flat rate is how we do it. That way you always know what the shipping will be. It will never vary.
> *


I like the way he tried to make you feel guilty for overcharging :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 6 2006, 06:00 PM~6118075
> *I like the way he tried to make you feel guilty for overcharging  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yea, lol.

hey, at least i'm willing to ship interationally. I know a lot of places don't even bother  It is more paperwork and hassle. You can't just drop it off, you gotta stand in line for an hour, lol


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe for big stuff, but people in civilised places can get kits locally, Scale lows is one of the only places I've found a good selection of the small stuff though. Maybe you do sell alot of kits and have that experience, I don't know. All I was sayin is that small items are different from the big stuff, and when it comes to those smaller items, Manhatten and Montreal are all the same to a mailbox.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 6 2006, 06:12 PM~6118164
> *Maybe for big stuff, but people in civilised places can get kits locally, Scale lows is one of the only places I've found a good selection of the small stuff though.  Maybe you do sell alot of kits and have that experience, I don't know.  All I was sayin is that small items are different from the big stuff, and when it comes to those smaller items, Manhatten and Montreal are all the same to a mailbox.
> *


 i added a rate of aboot 8 dollars for the canadians aye


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Added another set of wheels today. This is the pegasus 1004 gold d's and whitewalls. This gives a total of 18 varieties of wheels to choose from in the pegasus line  











Also a new stock photo on the 1/18 dz's. I'm slowly trying to fade out the manufacturer's photos with some original ones, lol.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

al i got to say is you got better shipping rates from scalelows than the dicks on ebay even if you buy 1 set!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i just wanted to thank Ryan for his prefessional business manner. i got my wire wheels today and was impressed to find an invoice on the outside of the envelope and a business card inside!

the invoice? well that is handy to look at BEFORE opening the package to and after to double check the contents.

the business card? that is like saying " hey homie, if you need anything else, just hollar!" 


thanks bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

deep dish ds hooray for sick euros


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 19 2006, 05:30 PM~6205259
> *i just wanted to thank Ryan for his prefessional business manner. i got my wire wheels today and was impressed to find an invoice on the outside of the envelope and a business card inside!
> 
> the invoice? well that is handy to look at BEFORE opening the package to and after to double check the contents.
> ...


good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 19 2006, 03:30 PM~6205259
> *i just wanted to thank Ryan for his prefessional business manner. i got my wire wheels today and was impressed to find an invoice on the outside of the envelope and a business card inside!
> 
> the invoice? well that is handy to look at BEFORE opening the package to and after to double check the contents.
> ...



Those invoices get me in trouble with the wife when she finds them. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2006, 10:52 PM~6207292
> *Those invoices get me in trouble with the wife when she finds them.  :biggrin:
> *


lmao, i'll be sure to put yours INSIDE the box from now on


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

made some new packaging for our line of parts, HOPEFULLY we will have a enough of a variety of parts for distribution soon


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

cool when will the site be up?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 6 2006, 11:46 PM~6518166
> *cool when will the site be up?
> *


have no idea, having problems with the hosting place. hopefully soon


----------



## LoLAC82 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 7 2006, 09:01 AM~6118087
> *yea, lol.
> 
> hey, at least i'm willing to ship interationally. I know a lot of places don't even bother   It is more paperwork and hassle. You can't just drop it off, you gotta stand in line for an hour, lol
> *


 :biggrin: Thats great news 4 me.Is the website down at the moment? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoLAC82_@Nov 7 2006, 12:14 AM~6518381
> *:biggrin: Thats great news 4 me.Is the website down at the moment?  :biggrin:
> *


yes it is, unfortunatly. But if you are in need of something, just PM me and we'll get you taken care of


----------



## Tryso (Nov 6, 2006)

How much for that?? AUstralian Dollars?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2006, 08:52 PM~6207292
> *Those invoices get me in trouble with the wife when she finds them.  :biggrin:
> *


X2......I TRY TO HIDE THEM,BUT SHE ALWAYS MANAGES TO FIND THEM,LOL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 6 2006, 09:41 PM~6518109
> *made some new packaging for our line of parts, HOPEFULLY we will have a enough of a variety of parts for distribution soon
> 
> 
> ...



Great packaging!! Looks really proffessional and it def adds that extra flavor when you receive your parts in a nice package. :thumbsup: 

I send a lot of people to Scale lows because of the fact that he ships his stuff internationally and I know they are very pleased that he does since the avialabillty of this stuff in europe, where I'm from, is poor to say the least.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

when do you think your site will be up? I am stuck at home for the next couple months and need some supplies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tryso_@Nov 7 2006, 01:46 AM~6518901
> *
> 
> How much for that?? AUstralian Dollars?
> *


Those are no longer available.

Chris, we are working on it, trust me


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

do any companies still make pre wired distributors?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Our site is now working again


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

YAY!!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

tried to use your online store but i guess there is a problem with my address being in canada...anyway to buy all the stuff i need with out goin thru the online store?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 7 2006, 04:51 PM~6522755
> *tried to use your online store but i guess there is a problem with my address being in canada...anyway to buy all the stuff i need with out goin thru the online store?
> *


yes, it seems to be a problem that a lot of people in canada have. Trying to fix it still.

You can print out the order form on the homepage and send a money order in, or you can call us for a phone order.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

we still have the chatroom, if you guys ever decide to use it, lol
http://scalelows.com/chat/index.php


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i tried but no topics


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nobodys eva in it...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im in it and so is ryan :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

These are some new items i am preparing for resin casting. 

64 and 63 impala skirts 
Impala pushbar bumper
Monte Carlo LS headlights


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Ryan, doing big things as always. Are the push bumpers going to be plated?? What you think the price range will be?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 when will they be ready?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2006, 05:16 AM~6557076
> *These are some new items i am preparing for resin casting.
> 
> 64 and 63 impala skirts
> ...



:thumbsup: Kool! Need those headlights ASAP! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2006, 06:16 AM~6557076
> *These are some new items i am preparing for resin casting.
> 
> 64 and 63 impala skirts
> ...


HAPPY-DANCE!!! I DEFINETLY need one of those push-bars, and the LS headlights!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2006, 08:30 AM~6557096
> *damn Ryan,  doing big things as always.  Are the push bumpers going to be plated?? What you think the price range will be?
> *


yea, i'll sell them plated. probably 4-5 bucks for em


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HELL YEA!!! i call a push bar fo show! when do u think they will be ready?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2006, 02:37 PM~6559938
> *yea, i'll sell them plated. probably 4-5 bucks for em
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Put me down for 2!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2006, 07:16 AM~6557076
> *These are some new items i am preparing for resin casting.
> 
> 64 and 63 impala skirts
> ...


ill take 2 sets of all 3:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lol, you guys are all getting ahead of me here!

Here is the most recent paintwork for a customer. Monte carlo LS which we provided and he gave us his paint scheme.

It is going to get a coat of oriental blue kandy over top of the blue base with flake..silver part is done. Also will get a trunk mural.

This is the silver metal flake that I sell for 5 dollars an oz...not to bad eh? :biggrin: 






























I have recently been getting lots of requests on information for custom paintwork. So I am going to try to put together some sort of price guide soon. Keep an eye out for that


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

them flakes worked perfectly


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on that Monte Ryan!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 13 2006, 09:48 PM~6562311
> *Nice work on that Monte Ryan!
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I love the flake! :biggrin: Very nice.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2006, 06:16 AM~6557076
> *These are some new items i am preparing for resin casting.
> 
> 64 and 63 impala skirts
> ...


Yo Ryan, do does LS headlights fit right? Can't wait for that item!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2006, 08:29 PM~6562192
> *lol, you guys are all getting ahead of me here!
> 
> Here is the most recent paintwork for a customer. Monte carlo LS which we provided and he gave us his paint scheme.
> ...



WOW!!  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ill be needing a set of them headlights as well :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 15 2006, 03:50 AM~6571901
> *Yo Ryan, do does LS headlights fit right? Can't wait for that item!
> *


I have to trim them, then i will cast them in clear resin  will be headlights and side markers


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Just checked out your site-like what I see. I'll be back to buy some stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!! THOSE NEW PARTS ARE GONNA SELL NICELY!!! A SET OF 62' AND THOSE 58' SKIRTS FROM THE REVELL RIDE WOULD BE GREAT TOO!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I am in the process of adding all the show coverage that we have gathered from the past two years. So keep checking back as i get them all transfered over to the gallery

http://scalelows.com/Gallery/albums.php


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New items added this week

72 blazer-model king release. 29.99










Ford Pickup 4x4-Model King-26.50










'59 El Camino Custom-12.99










Ultimate Chrome Foil-5.52



Bare Metal Polish-2.99


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Can you post up a before and after pic of that bare metal polish in action. I remember you said it works pretty well


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 21 2006, 07:56 AM~6609566
> *Can you post up a before and after pic of that bare metal polish in action.  I remember you said it works pretty well
> *


I will see what i can do, but it does make a pretty big difference


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

money sent on the ls and clip homie.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I encourage everyone who has completed any transactions with us here on Layitlow, to post up some feedback in the feedback forum  Appreciate it!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...filter=all&st=0


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey just letting you know i just got my truck in today! Thanks very much! I already lowerd it and started shaveing it! Im thinking about painting it a dark blue!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 1 2006, 10:25 PM~6677141
> *Hey just letting you know i just got my truck in today! Thanks very much! I already lowerd it and started shaveing it! Im thinking about painting it a dark blue!
> *


good to know


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Back in stock this coming week. 76 caprice kits. 

Order yours now, they sell out FAST.










http://www.scalelows.com/amt.html


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 1 2006, 10:04 PM~6677986
> *Back in stock this coming week.  76 caprice kits.
> 
> Order yours now, they sell out FAST.
> ...



your not lying, they go too quick.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 2 2006, 01:06 AM~6677991
> *your not lying, they go too quick.
> *


Everytime i try to order some, they are always sold out, lol.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 1 2006, 10:08 PM~6678000
> *Everytime i try to order some, they are always sold out, lol.
> *


true


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you get any rims like the ones i posted in randumb thread?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2006, 08:45 PM~6636316
> *I encourage everyone who has completed any transactions with us here on Layitlow, to post up some feedback in the feedback forum    Appreciate it!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...filter=all&st=0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: more good feedback for you since your the man!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

STILL HAVE THESE IN STOCK?


> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 25 2006, 05:21 PM~6635209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 2 2006, 08:30 AM~6679203
> *STILL HAVE THESE IN STOCK?
> *


not the big block, but i can still get the 350 for you. 20 dollars each


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 2 2006, 08:33 AM~6679490
> *not the big block, but i can still get the 350 for you. 20 dollars each
> *


shipped?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 2 2006, 11:09 AM~6679606
> *shipped?
> *


our flat rate shipping is 6 dollars. Buy a few more items and make it worthwhile to ship


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 2 2006, 09:10 AM~6679609
> *our flat rate shipping is 6 dollars. Buy a few more items and make it worthwhile to ship
> *


so if I get a couple...
it'll still be 6.bucks?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 2 2006, 11:29 AM~6679664
> *so if I get a couple...
> it'll still be 6.bucks?
> *


yes


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 1 2006, 11:04 PM~6677986
> *Back in stock this coming week.  76 caprice kits.
> 
> Order yours now, they sell out FAST.
> ...


the htusa by me had a few of them kits for like 18 bucks, if i knew everyone wanted them that bad than i could prolly get em for people, i dunno if they sell out alot there or not tho, i could check back by there when u run out, if anyone else is lookin


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 2 2006, 09:06 PM~6682199
> *the htusa by me had a few of them kits for like 18 bucks, if i knew everyone wanted them that bad than i could prolly get em for people, i dunno if they sell out alot there or not tho, i could check back by there when u run out, if anyone else is lookin
> *


18 bucks is pretty steep bro. i sell them for 11.99.

maybe i should buy them all up and sell them five years from now on ebay, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 2 2006, 07:07 PM~6682202
> *18 bucks is pretty steep bro. i sell them for 11.99.
> 
> maybe i should buy them all up and sell them five years from now on ebay, lol
> *


ya why u think i never bought one from them, i bought my amt 64 impala kit from there for 17 bucks, their pegasus rims are like 14.99 there, i dont buy shit from there anymore, its way to high and a ripoff


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 2 2006, 12:14 PM~6680411
> *yes
> *


kool,
I want to go ahead and order a couple then and a few tamiya paints from scalelows.com 
PM'ed


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Our prices for painting, and available options are as follows. Your kit or ours. All paintjobs are topped with Urethane kosmic Klear.

PM OR EMAIL FOR A CUSTOM PAINTJOB-[email protected]

Kandy with flake (any base, any kandy, any flake)-$55.00

*Add a custom made mural for $10.00 extra. *

~Available Color options~

*Solid Color Basecolors-*
Black
White
Lemon Yellow
Chrome Yellow
Molly Orange
Euro Red
Blue Blood
Maltise Maroon
So-Blue
Marine Blue
Turquoise
Lavender
Green

*Shimrin Metallic Basecolors-*
Solar Gold
Orion Silver
Galaxy Grey
Strattos Blue
Lapis Blue
Meteor Maroon
Gamma Gold
Nova Orange
Planet Green
Pavo Purple
Cinder Red
Zenith Gold

*Designer Pearl Basecolors-*
Sunrise 
Sunset 
Tangelo 
Persimmon
Razberry
Pink
TruBlue
Majik
Limetime
Hot Pink
Violette
Sherwood
Platinum
Black
SnowWhite
Red
Goldmine
Cinnamon
Cocoa
Cherry

*Kandies-*
Brandywine
Oriental Blue
Tangerine
Organic Green
Purple 
Apple Red
Pagan Gold
Burple
Violet
Lime Gold
Wild Cherry
Cobalt Blue
Burgundy
Root Beer
Teal 
Magenta
Pink
Scarlett
Persimmon

*Flakes-*
Red
Fuschia
Royal Blue
Green
Abalone
Ultra Mini Rainbo
Mini Gold
Mini Silver
Mini Violette
Mini Rich Gold
Mini Fireball
Mini Emerald
Mini Sea Blue


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Ill keep that in mind with my impalas! 

do you have any pictures of what these colors look like?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 07:34 PM~6701288
> *Ill keep that in mind with my impalas!
> 
> do you have any pictures of what these colors look like?
> *


http://www.houseofkolor.com.au/kolor_chips.htm


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool thanks, Im gonna look them over and PM you with what im looking for. 

For the price what are you painting? Just the body?

Lemme know bro!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 07:41 PM~6701340
> *Cool thanks, Im gonna look them over and PM you with what im looking for.
> 
> For the price what are you painting? Just the body?
> ...


anything in the kit.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

That web sites very confuseing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 07:43 PM~6701360
> *That web sites very confuseing
> *


That's just pictures of the chip book. The kandies are each shown over different basecoats.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

YO 1OFAKND COULD YOU POST UP SOME EXAMPLES OF THE CYLINDER, PUMPS AND ETC.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 5 2006, 08:13 PM~6701594
> *YO 1OFAKND COULD YOU POST UP SOME EXAMPLES OF THE CYLINDER, PUMPS AND ETC.
> *


No


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

quick and to the point i guess....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

When will those Impala push bars be ready??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 10:25 PM~6702663
> *When will those Impala push bars be ready??
> *


um, hopefully soon. no set date really.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey 1ofaknd do you have a picture of that truck i bought from you? I cant find the thread that its in.

thanks


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 08:07 PM~6702499
> *No
> *


why not 


ok then


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 10:27 PM~6702690
> *Hey 1ofaknd do you have a picture of that truck i bought from you? I cant find the thread that its in.
> 
> thanks
> *


http://images19.fotki.com/v358/photos/1/18...P1013202-vi.jpg


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thanks bro,

Let us know when those push bars are avalible!
You shoud cast some antennas and other acssesorys for O.G. lowriders!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 10:52 PM~6702901
> *thanks bro,
> 
> Let us know when those push bars are avalible!
> ...


 :cheesy: maybe one day i'll share


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

someone needs to make some curb feelers or scrapers w/e the exact name is :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 5 2006, 11:20 PM~6703128
> *someone needs to make some curb feelers or scrapers w/e the exact name is :cheesy:
> *


just use some wire and put a tiny drop of glue on the end..then paint em


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN YOU!!!!! Please cast or sell me some!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 09:21 PM~6703136
> *just use some wire and put a tiny drop of glue on the end..then paint em
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here are a few examples of paintjobs we've done.

Kandy Brandywine over Orion Silver 
Kandy Tangerine with Rainbo mini flake
Silver metalflake over Orion Silver basecolor
Stratos metallic blue base with flake and kit decals
Jet Black 
Multi Color Pearl (tangelo, passion, platinum)
Tangelo Pearl
Kandy Rootbeer over Nova Orange. PPG gold powder pearl over top.
Kandy Lime gold over Planet Green metallic base


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Im very dissapointed this car isnt in that example list homie :angry: :biggrin: 







Many props to the painter of this ride _1ofaknd!_


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

haha, i must have skimmed over that one, lol. my bad bro!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

how much for Kandy Brandywine over Orion Silver


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 6 2006, 10:31 PM~6710652
> *how much for Kandy Brandywine over Orion Silver
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6701267


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

oh sorry i didn't see that













what if i want just the colors would it cost the same


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 6 2006, 10:33 PM~6710665
> *oh sorry i didn't see that
> what if i want just the colors would it cost the same
> *


dunno what your asking


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 6 2006, 08:33 PM~6710668
> *dunno what your asking
> *


i just want the paint










they don't sell that type of paint over here in Alabama


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 6 2006, 10:34 PM~6710677
> *i just want the paint
> they don't sell that type of paint over here in Alabama
> *


sure they do, you just don't know where to look.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 6 2006, 08:35 PM~6710682
> *sure they do, you just don't know where to look.
> *


trust me 





any way how much for the paint


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 6 2006, 10:36 PM~6710691
> *trust me
> any way how much for the paint
> *


http://www.yellowpages.com/sp/yellowpages/...equestid=282655

i'm sure there is at least one auto body supply in your area.

and i don't sell paint unless it's on a car or in a can. sorry.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New products added this week.
http://www.scalelows.com/pegasus.html

Pegasus Racing slicks-$4.25











Dragster wheels and tires with decals-8.50


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hey 1ofakind, in the pic of antennas and spinners, are there spot lights! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking closelt it looks like they are! :biggrin: how much for a set?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hes not selling them i believe i asked already


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

maybe he'll sell to some one how actually builds there cars though! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey FUCK OFF! 
Dont start shit!
Only reason nobodys seen my stuff is because my models are too good to take pics of them with a web camm. So yeah wait a few weeks and youll be impressed :machinegun: :banghead:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 08:18 PM~6772179
> *hey 1ofakind, in the pic of antennas and spinners, are there spot lights! :cheesy:
> *


yessir.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

how much for a set! :biggrin: i am building a replica of a friendss old car and he had some on it with red lenses and i havent been able to find a set! how much do you want for those?! :biggrin: 

be nice though. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 11:35 PM~6772926
> *how much for a set! :biggrin:  i am building a replica of a friendss old car and he had some on it with red lenses and i havent been able to find a set!  how much do you want for those?! :biggrin:
> 
> be nice though. :biggrin:
> *


They came as parts from some old kits, not sure what kits exactly since i got them as spare parts, but they are out there (i'm not coming up off my two pair) :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i finaly have the flake for the roof now i need the spot lights! i also need a scull shifter but i think i can go without that b/c i havent been able to find that either :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

how about just 1!!!! all i need is 1!!!! come on man!? name your price! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your gonna make me go buy an old cop car or something like that arent you!? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The 90's bubble caprice kits come with them i think. those can be had for 20 and under


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

do you have any of those for sale then!?! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2006, 12:01 AM~6773078
> *do you have any of those for sale then!?! :biggrin:
> *


http://toys.search.ebay.com/caprice_Models...itsearchZSearch


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

High Tek Air cleaner just added to the resin section
http://www.scalelows.com/Resin.html


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2006, 02:18 PM~6786700
> *High Tek Air cleaner just added to the resin section
> http://www.scalelows.com/Resin.html
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

hey man you got any of those steering wheels, I didn't see them on the site!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Dec 19 2006, 06:07 PM~6787020
> *hey man you got any of those steering wheels, I didn't see them on the site!
> *


that's because they still aren't ready  

PM me if you want the center only.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 3 2006, 06:02 AM~6683964
> *kool,
> I want to go ahead and order a couple then and a  few tamiya paints from scalelows.com
> PM'ed
> *


???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 21 2006, 09:39 AM~6796533
> *???
> *


got you taken care of bro


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Tamiya paint stands that were backordered are now available, so those of you that had them on backorder will be getting them soon


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

DAMN!!!! i wanted 1 of those and dont have the $ now! :banghead:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

are those things fairly cheap? not that I paint, but i primer!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 01:59 PM~6828181
> *are those things fairly cheap?        not that I paint, but i primer!
> *


17 bucks, but i don't think i'll carry them for too much longer. I may switch from tamiya to the Kustom Kolor line of paint


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Wanna trade somthin for 1!?  :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

maybe ill grab one if i ever learn how to paint worth a flip  until then u can do it for me bwaha


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 26 2006, 11:54 AM~6828121
> *Tamiya paint stands that were backordered are now available, so those of you that had them on backorder will be getting them soon
> *



just back order ones or you got extras too?


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

do you have a pic cause i never seen the paint stand thingy



:uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Nov 13 2006, 08:29 PM~6562192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

oh sorry LowandBeyond i let my lil cousin get on and he said that







like i would use a word like thingy shid.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2006, 12:57 AM~6833271
> *just back order ones or you got extras too?
> *


I ordered only one extra. we are dropping tamiya completely, but i can always get them anytime if you ever need one


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

why are you dropping tamiya? is the product garbage?or too much$?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2006, 05:42 PM~6837824
> *why are you dropping tamiya? is the product garbage?or too much$?
> *


Not a big seller...we are picking up Kustom Kolor for our paints


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2006, 02:28 PM~6837153
> *I ordered only one extra. we are dropping tamiya completely, but i can always get them anytime if you ever need one
> *



cool. I'll have you order one for me.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Our new website is now up and running. We are still working on the store area, so please be patient.

It doesn't lay out too good in internet explorer, still working on that :biggrin: 

http://www.scalelows.com/index.html


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: I'll have to check it out.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

glad you guys like it, i think i've got most of the pages done now, finally lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

how much for a paint stand and 2 sts of 2 peice wire wheels


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 1 2007, 10:26 PM~6878986
> *how much for a paint stand and 2 sts of 2 peice wire wheels
> *


try shopping in our store. That's why we have it  

We don't carry the paint stands anymore, you'll have to keep an eye on the clearence section of our store, you may see a few listed every now and then


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i like the changes to your site! :thumbsup:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

i dont know which brand makes the 2 peice wires


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 2 2007, 07:11 AM~6880839
> *i dont know which brand makes the 2 peice wires
> *


pegasus


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

ok ill order sum this after noon...there like 9 bucks arent they


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 2 2007, 08:38 AM~6880937
> *ok ill order sum this after noon...there like 9 bucks arent they
> *


8.50


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

hey ryan i just ordered that stuff


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New products added this week.

Pegasus
*Dragster front rims-6.80 a pair*










*Funny car front rims-6.80 per set*










Hoppin Hydros
*Slim 20's belagio-7.65*










*Monster primo 24's-8.50*










*Monster TIKI 24's-8.50[/B










Talon slim 20's-7.65







*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We also have something new on the homepage. We will be featuring a new model every so often, so be sure to check it out

http://www.scalelows.com


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

do you ship to canada or will that be extra


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 5 2007, 05:39 PM~6912810
> *do you ship to canada or will that be extra
> *


Please see our shipping terms.

http://www.scalelows.com/company.html


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 09:06 AM~6909190
> *We also have something new on the homepage. We will be featuring a new model every so often, so be sure to check it out
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com
> *


the last pic isnt workin for me, dunno if it is a broken link or not


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 5 2007, 11:12 PM~6915287
> *the last pic isnt workin for me, dunno if it is a broken link or not
> *


should work now


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New kits coming soon


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:tears: :tears: It's a sad sad day :tears: :tears:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I WANT TEH CADDY DONK FOR THE CHROME :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:08 AM~6931337
> *I WANT TEH CADDY DONK FOR THE CHROME :cheesy:
> *



I just want to build a nasty ass donk! :0 :0 With a blown engine! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 03:16 AM~6931355
> *I just want to build a nasty ass donk!  :0  :0  With a blown engine!  :0  :0
> *



:twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

64' skirts now available










Also coming soon..

Pegasus whitewall tires (new style) 
Pegasus triple gold d's #1117 
Pegasus chrome knockoffs (back in stock)
Pegasus machined pumps (various styles back in stock)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New products added for this week.

Pegasus 5.20 tires-$3.40 per set










Pegasus swivel seats-$3.40 per set










Pegasus slim style machined billet pumps-$5.50 a pair










Pegasus slim style machined billet with grooves-$5.50 a pair










Pegasus Old school machined billet pumps-$5.50 a pair










Gold LD's-lindberg replacements-$8.50 per set










Triple Gold D'z. two piece chrome lip and gold centers-$10.20 per set


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY RYAN ARE THEY REMAKING THE ALUMINUM PUMPS OR ARE THESE OLD NEW STOCK?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 24 2007, 01:48 AM~7069138
> *HEY RYAN ARE THEY REMAKING THE ALUMINUM PUMPS OR ARE THESE OLD NEW STOCK?
> *


Limited quantities bro


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Whats the difference between the slim style and old skool style pumps?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 05:51 PM~7074072
> *Whats the difference between the slim style and old skool style pumps?
> *


the slim style...are slimmer


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what about the new white wall tires???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 06:27 PM~7074381
> *what about the new white wall tires???
> *


i dont' understand your question


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 03:29 PM~7074397
> *i dont' understand your question
> *


you had mentioned a new style next to the list, just wondering what the difference is.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 06:30 PM~7074421
> *you had mentioned a new style next to the list, just wondering what the difference is.
> *


not a new style...THE new style. meaning not the old low pros. 5.20 tires. scroll up like, 3 posts dude. i even put the picture up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 03:33 PM~7074453
> *not a new style...THE new style. meaning not the old low pros. 5.20 tires. scroll up like, 3 posts dude. i even put the picture up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 03:08 AM~6931337
> *I WANT TEH CADDY DONK FOR THE CHROME :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Chrome and gold hardlines
$3.40 per 2ft. pack. These scale out to 1/2" 

Available in the Scale Lows Section!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 04:49 PM~7182117
> *Chrome and gold hardlines
> $3.40 per 2ft. pack. These scale out to 1/2"
> 
> ...



:0 I recall asking you about hardlines while back. Will you have these from now on or just limited supply????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 5 2007, 06:52 PM~7182148
> *:0 I recall asking you about hardlines while back. Will you have these from now on or just limited supply????
> *


These are a new item that'll be sold under the Scale Lows brand. It's here to stay


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

are you ever gon sell the cylinders and stuff


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

More new items...will be in stock next week.Keep an eye out

http://www.scalelows.com



Monster BLVD's 24's. 










Monster 24's venetians










Low rollerz chrome and gold with tires


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We are liquidating all our hopper parts and items. Selling them at or below wholesale cost!!

See the link for what we got left. Need to make room for new stuff!!

http://www.scalelows.com/hoppinhydros.html


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 10:34 PM~7185049
> *We are liquidating all our hopper parts and items. Selling them at or below wholesale cost!!
> 
> See the link for what we got left. Need to make room for new stuff!!
> ...


good deal on that shit could prolly profit a lil buyin alot of it and throwin on ebay as a bunch


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i want a couple sets of them tires man, i will go to your site and see if i can order em up. maybe some more shit too hehe!


oh yeah Ryan, will them tires fit the detail master wires i got from ya?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 6 2007, 04:05 AM~7187261
> *i want a couple sets of them tires man, i will go to your site and see if i can order em up. maybe some more shit too hehe!
> oh yeah Ryan, will them tires fit the detail master wires i got from ya?
> *


the spokes will work, but not the rims. They are too large.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 07:32 AM~7187483
> *the spokes will work, but not the rims. They are too large.
> *



ok, well still i will buy a couple sets. thanks Ryan


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 03:40 AM~7187191
> *good deal on that shit could prolly profit a lil buyin alot of it and throwin on ebay as a bunch
> *


Yes

If you were to go to Hoppin Hydros and buy the same amount of stuff, you would be spending about 230 bucks. I'll sell our entire stock for 110 shipped right now :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

hno: :tears: DARN GAS BILL TOOK ALL MY EXTRA MONEY :banghead: OH WELL MAYBE THERE BE SOMETHING LEFT ON MONDAY TO BUY :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

'63 impala front bumper guards are now available. 

_I'm sorry we can't yet provide these already chrome plated. Perhaps in the future we will be able to offer our parts already plated._


You can find these in the Scale Lows Section


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BUMPER TITS!!!!!!!!! NICEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2007, 11:40 PM~7196428
> *BUMPER TITS!!!!!!!!! NICEE!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Pegasus gold disc brakes added for this week.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 11 2007, 03:16 PM~7232482
> *Pegasus gold disc brakes added for this week.
> 
> 
> *



OH SNAPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey DOC ! you need these for the secret theme ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 11 2007, 02:16 PM~7232482
> *Pegasus gold disc brakes added for this week.
> 
> *


how much shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 11 2007, 03:32 PM~7232548
> *how much shipped
> *


http://www.scalelows.com/products.html

They are in our store


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New revell kits added for this week.


DODGE MAGNUM SRT8










HUMMER H2










'56 CHEVY NOMAD










'57 CHEVY NOMAD










'99 CHEVY SILVERADO CUSTOM










CAR TRANSPORTER DOUBLE-$41.65










REVELL 50TH ANNV SHOW TRUCK-$107.50










'56 CHEVY DEL RAY










DODGE VIPER SRT-10


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just restocked on pegasus 1109's and chrome MC's.

Also added the Bare Metal Foil panel scriber to the store


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

good stuff......... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good homie.....


ill be home in a lil bit i have a question for ya on i.m.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 23 2007, 04:45 PM~7538837
> *Just restocked on pegasus 1109's and chrome MC's.
> 
> Also added the Bare Metal Foil panel scriber to the store
> *



how much for that scriber???

i wants me one!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 10:09 PM~7539902
> *how much for that scriber???
> 
> i wants me one!
> *


got em priced at 10.20

I just used one for the first time ever, works great. It has a sharpened chisel point on it, easier then an exacto that's for sure, lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 08:09 PM~7539902
> *how much for that scriber???
> 
> i wants me one!
> *


I need to get one too! I'm sick of using toothpicks.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New items that will be available on the 15th when we re-open.



Donk Monte carlo 2n1 kit










63 impala donk kit










Donk Chevelle Kit










Lindberg 61 convertible









Optima yellow top battery kits 











Pegasus magnum and CL rims in 23"

And dont' forget the resin cutty!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i see the 63 imp donk kit bein used a bunch for the chrome parts and the optima battery is pretty cool lookin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 5 2007, 05:46 AM~7622619
> *i see the 63 imp donk kit bein used a bunch for the chrome parts and the optima battery is pretty cool lookin
> *


x2

i can see someone like me makin it look like a radical hopper.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I spent the last two nights re-organizing the detail master section. there was a ton of stuff in there all mixed up, but now it's all neatly arranged into the proper categories.  

http://www.scalelows.com/detailmaster.html


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2007, 06:34 PM~7749393
> *I spent the last two nights re-organizing the detail master section. there was a ton of stuff in there all mixed up, but now it's all neatly arranged into the proper categories.
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/detailmaster.html
> *


LOOKS good, but ya need to get some flocking


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 08:41 PM~7749443
> *LOOKS good, but ya need to get some flocking
> *


why do you think i made section for it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2007, 06:34 PM~7749393
> *I spent the last two nights re-organizing the detail master section. there was a ton of stuff in there all mixed up, but now it's all neatly arranged into the proper categories.
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/detailmaster.html
> *


damn ryan that turned out nice

and i got that package homie....that was really fast.....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2007, 06:48 PM~7749506
> *why do you think i made section for it?
> *



well when ya got it, im getting me some!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima have to look into some more xacto knifes real soon homie...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Optima yellow top battery kits 









Those look sick bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was thinkin bout one of them batteries for a certain build ima be doin...

i dunno though,its gonna be a vert mustang and not sure if it would look right..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New items!!!


86 el camino custom, AMT 










75 Chevy Blazer snap-AMT










80's resin cutlass-RESIN











Also we have a couple new resin items that are ready to go and will be added to the store soon, includes a rockford fosgate double amp rack, fiberglass box (fits the 63 and 64 impalas perfect, full trunk enclosure) And we are bringing out some old subs again.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i see an elco buildoff comin soon...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, ryan, when will the trunk boxes be available??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 26 2007, 12:32 PM~7778308
> *hey, ryan, when will the trunk boxes be available??
> *


as soon as i can get some pictures of them  

I'll bring some to the may 5th show


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2007, 04:49 AM~7622519
> *
> 
> Optima yellow top battery kits
> ...


I NEED TO GET ALOT OF THESE LIL BRO ...LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY ARE READY.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just came up with an idea....but i know i aint that rich......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:57 PM~7778503
> *I NEED TO GET ALOT OF THESE LIL BRO ...LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY ARE READY.
> *


the entire kit, or just the battery by itself?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 12:05 PM~7778963
> *the entire kit, or just the battery by itself?
> *


the whole kit. :biggrin: i got 2 more major build's left for this year. and they will look good in the trunk and under the hood.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey ryan are you going to bring back the flip down tv anytime soon?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:13 PM~7779021
> *the whole kit.  :biggrin: i got 2 more major  build's left for this year. and they will look good in the trunk and under the hood.
> *


I got a few in stock, lemme know how many you need and i'll get em for ya


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

how much are the optima batteries?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 26 2007, 02:11 PM~7779806
> *how much are the optima batteries?
> *


X-2 !!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 26 2007, 04:11 PM~7779806
> *how much are the optima batteries?
> *


comes with battery cable (black and red) resin battery, decal, and photoetched hardware
http://www.scalelows.com/DetailMaster/resin.html


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo ryan pm sent.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 01:38 PM~7779561
> *I got a few in stock, lemme know how many you need and i'll get em for ya
> *


at least 12 for now.  pm me a price bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:40 PM~7780040
> *at least 12 for now.   pm me a full price bro w/ shipping. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

SORRY SO LATE BUT LET ME SAY THE CUTTY AINT ALL THAT BAD :biggrin: FINALLY GOT 1 ...... PRECIATE IT 1... ILL GET AT U LATER TOO.  PZ


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Will be stocking these soon, Set 7 of the locsters, coming soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7834272
> *Will be stocking these soon, Set 7 of the locsters, coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


anyword on with size they are ? 

if they are they 1 /24th sets again i can added them in here !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

they are the same as the rest of the sets


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 4 2007, 02:41 PM~7835027
> *they are the same as the rest of the sets
> *



SOME OF MINE CAME 4 TO A SET =1/24TH AND THE OTHERS WERE 6 = 1/43RD JUST A LITTLE SMALL BUT I GUESS THE'LL WORK ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 02:49 PM~7835076
> *SOME  OF  MINE  CAME  4  TO  A SET  =1/24TH  AND  THE  OTHERS  WERE  6 = 1/43RD  JUST  A  LITTLE  SMALL    BUT  I GUESS  THE'LL  WORK  ! LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


you sure you ain't thinking of the homies?

homies and locsters are different, homies are a lot bigger


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

david you get another set of those lemme know...i wanna see what the one with the tattoo on the back really looks like..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Two new sets of Pegasus rims added today


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New resin items added this week. Find them in the Scale Lows section


Trunk insert









Finished Example









Amp Rack











Subs


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that amp rack looks tight..


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Scale Lows Message Board



You can access it from the button on our homepage at http://wwwscalelows.com 

Direct Link is http://www.scalelows.com/forum



This is not a new hang out spot, or to try to get everyone from layitlow to move. But a place where you can ask questions about the products we carry, submit your photos, check out our show schedule, and find out what's new at Scale Lows.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Ryan I need a little help! I need some speakers and amps for a trunk setup! like ASAP!!!! I was looking for some squared solo barics (spell check) and two fosgate amps plus some 6*9 s can u hook it up??? do you have in stock let me know ready to buy today!! if possible thanks 
Dennis


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 31 2007, 03:57 PM~8016736
> *Hey Ryan I need a little help! I need some speakers and amps for a trunk setup! like ASAP!!!!  I was looking for some squared solo barics (spell check) and two fosgate amps plus some 6*9 s can u hook it up??? do you have in stock let me know ready to buy today!! if possible thanks
> Dennis
> *


we dont make the square subs, but we do have the fosgate amps. check out the dual amp rack in the Scale Lows section of our store.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK thanks


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

made order


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New buick donk kit release. 

http://scalelows.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=25#25


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

new buick :cheesy: hey i have somethin to ask.that resin speaker and amp thing that you put in the trunk,will that fit in a montecarloLS?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 9 2007, 01:30 PM~8071970
> *new buick :cheesy: hey i have somethin to ask.that resin speaker and amp thing that you put in the trunk,will that fit in a montecarloLS?
> *


It can be trimmed to fit most any car


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

COOL,thanks ryan


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Aug 4 2005, 09:16 PM~3543928
> *the online store is fucken awesome for me... i aint got a local hobby store... but i dont hear about new shyt so a newsletter of updates would be great... thank you scale lows... lol
> *


you not the only one,aint shyt in ct either,only hobby shops near me is hobby shops for rc cars,bu when i did,they didnt have what i wanted


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Brand new locsters release now available.
http://www.scalelows.com/Loccsters.html
Price-$6.80


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Ryan, what's up with the new international shipping rates? $17 is that for 1KG?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 22 2007, 01:51 AM~8362099
> *Ryan, what's up with the new international shipping rates? $17 is that for 1KG?
> 
> *


The USPS raised their rates, so we have to raise ours. a 1lb package to the netherlands is actually 19 dollars to ship. Some countries are more, some are less.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Added 7 new colors of detail master flocking today
Price-3.50 each

Red
Ruby
Maroon
Rose
Lavender
Pink 
Purple

Also new, are model car garage engine detail kits for small block chevy. 13.99 each


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 22 2007, 06:07 AM~8362869
> *The USPS raised their rates, so we have to raise ours. a 1lb package to the netherlands is actually 19 dollars to ship. Some countries are more, some are less.
> *


They prolly raised the prices to match those in europe..they're almost the same.
TThere's also the first class mail international 1lb. = $10.40...no clue how long it will take but I think shipping costs are always a waste of money.  

I understand completely you have to go with their prices bro.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 22 2007, 10:04 AM~8363084
> *They prolly raised the prices to match those in europe..they're almost the same.
> TThere's also the first class mail international 1lb. = $10.40...no clue how long it will take but I think shipping costs are always a waste of money.
> 
> ...


yes, sometimes sending it the cheapest can take months to arrive. But everything is going up in prices these days, not much we can do. I gotta try to cover most countries with the rate, some are way more then others.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8071940
> *New buick donk kit release.
> 
> http://scalelows.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=25#25
> *




cool they gots some chrome. Now if they would just shave the hood and trunk for us and chrome the bumpers. :cheesy: 

I like your avy on there.  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 22 2007, 08:06 AM~8363087
> *yes, sometimes sending it the cheapest can take months to arrive. But everything is going up in prices these days, not much we can do. I gotta try to cover most countries with the rate, some are way more then others.
> *


True, and besides that your prices are still way better than buying stuff over here...and they basically don't sell anyhting interesting.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice lookin stuff :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We will be closed for vacation from now until august 14th. 

















:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

back from vacation, the store will be open once again this week


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2007, 03:20 PM~8535945
> *back from vacation, the store will be open once again this week
> *


WELCOME BACK BRO...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

welcome back now lock that miracles thread


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 12 2007, 01:07 PM~8536147
> *welcome back now lock that miracles thread
> *


yea.... they keep bumpin their thread for nothin.... not too bad if they post something....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 12 2007, 06:07 PM~8536147
> *welcome back now lock that miracles thread
> *


link?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

80's resin cutlass-RESIN








Also we have a couple new resin items that are ready to go and will be added to the store soon, includes a rockford fosgate double amp rack, fiberglass box (fits the 63 and 64 impalas perfect, full trunk enclosure) And we are bringing out some old subs again.
[/quote]

how much is the cutless???pm me plz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335379


even the topic starter wants it to go away.... read the last page....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 12 2007, 07:07 PM~8536488
> *
> 
> how much is the cutless???pm me plz
> *


45 dollars


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hope vacation was good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2007, 04:57 PM~8415923
> *We will be closed for vacation from now until august 14th.
> 
> 
> ...



hope u caught some gret 'fish' on your vacation.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome back Ryan!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 13 2007, 06:04 AM~8540562
> *Welcome back Ryan!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 13 2007, 08:04 AM~8540562
> *Welcome back Ryan!!!!
> *


thanks mang


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome back!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

store is also back open now. uffin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WELCOME BACK BRO


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

How was the vaa - caa ?? welcome home



oneyed


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 12:40 PM~7835025
> *anyword  on  with  size  they  are  ?
> 
> if they  are they  1 /24th    sets  again  i  can  added  them  in  here !
> ...


Hey Dave if you have the Big Vato homie save it so when become a member you can put in there :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome 1ofakind :wave: .


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 13 2007, 02:06 PM~8543203
> *WELCOME BACK BRO
> *


x2


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

welcome back big homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We now have Scale Lows apparel and merchandise available!!

http://www.cafepress.com/scalelows


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ill have to get my daughter one ,, and me sometime


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Added some new items today.

We've now got combination fittings, sizes 1-4, along with Fitting line sizes 1-4.
Model car garage has been updated with detail kits for the 60 and 64 impalas. 
Detail master resin section has single resin optima batteries available.
Check the clearance section for 1960 and 61 seat upholstery decals.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Added some new items to the store

Machined pumps and dumps, in the scale lows section
http://www.scalelows.com/SL/billet.html


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some pictures of a few of the new items in stock


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How much are the Apex Dump's?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 08:02 PM~9662874
> *How    much  are the  Apex    Dump's?
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://www.scalelows.com/SL/billet.html


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 09:02 PM~9662874
> *How    much  are the  Apex    Dump's?
> *



*They are 5 bucks each ! * Helps if you read the correct link dumb dumb !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lmfao...yes, 5 bucks is correct.

when we have more in stock, we will offer them in combination with the pumps at a discounted package price.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Well. Here's this weeks news....

We are currently looking for a new website solution. Our host now has kinda jerked me around, and i think i'll be switching soon to someone that can better fill our needs. So our site may take a 100% change, i'm not sure yet.


Also, I may start to carry these diorama items. I'll post up pricing and availability in the near future. What do you guys think? They are all 1.24 scale

Car show 










Mechanic










Shop accessories











Construction










Camping










Engine










Engine


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yeah do that homie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The price for those sets will probably be around 15 dollars. Motors will be 5 to 7 dollars. Will be in stock soon


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

does the contact e-mail for scale-lows work or did it change recently? I just ask because I ordered something and I'm trying to check on tit.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

I meant check on it. Forgot to mention but I love your site. It seems like you offer everything to hook a model up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

scale lows YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 16 2008, 09:43 PM~9713809
> *does the contact e-mail for scale-lows work or did it change recently? I just ask because I ordered something and I'm trying to check on tit.
> *


Yes, our email address is [email protected] Sometimes certain email addresses get sent to the spam box, but we should get it  

Or just PM me on here, i can help you out with whatever you need.


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 16 2008, 06:35 PM~9713257
> *Hell yeah do that homie!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i want the first 3 dio items for sure


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got any deals on wheels and tires at the moment


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 17 2008, 11:55 AM~9717882
> *got any deals on wheels and tires at the moment
> *


not right now sorry bro.


I am working on setting up the new cart and store, i'll have those diorama sets published shortly once i get all this stuff figured out.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Those diorama items are pretty neat, some parts look a little cheezy in scale, but others are really nice.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ok i was trying to place an order and it wasnt working is that why.... nevermind just tryed again and it worked fine...... let me no when you get more of the chrome d's in


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's what i'm working on. Just got a few more bugs to fix, and then it'll be published. We will keep adding items every day until they are all re-listed. 

This should make it much easier for us, as well as everyone shopping. Hope it works out. Our current site will remain, but the store link will simply open up a new window.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i would love to get my hangs on those car show dio


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 18 2008, 12:26 AM~9723933
> *i would love to get my hangs on those car show dio
> *


We got them on the way, they will be available within a week probably.


Here is the new store, still adding products and fixing bugs, so let me know if you come across any errors or anything.

http://www.scalelows.com/catalog


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

first braided line is a red x


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's braided line #7 (shown as first "NEW ITEM" in the box) I haven't made a picture for it yet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Pretty much done tweaking the new store, finally got the pictures working properly so they aren't all squished.
Still adding all our products, detail master should be done today

And I know it's running slow, not sure why. But it is. Gotta look into it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2008, 07:59 AM~9732743
> *Pretty much done tweaking the new store, finally got the pictures working properly so they aren't all squished.
> Still adding all our products, detail master should be done today
> 
> ...


I have the same problem..pages load slowly I bet it's because of their server.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 19 2008, 10:22 AM~9732808
> *I have the same problem..pages load slowly I bet it's because of their server.
> *


Must be. It loads quickly for me, but everyone else is VERY slow, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Following categories are finished.

alclad
amt
bare metal
Detail Master
Diorama
Hoppin Hydros
Microscale
Modelcargarage



should be done by tonight


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Ma the sight looks outstanding. Love the layout for all the parts. Keep up it looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

optima battery kit is $0.00

and when you clikck on the pics to enlarge em it pops up as a lil screen that you have to enlarge yourself


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 20 2008, 12:46 PM~9738949
> *optima battery kit is $0.00
> 
> and when you clikck on the pics to enlarge em it pops up as a lil screen that you have to enlarge yourself
> *


fixed the price, but i don't see any problem with the thumbnails or images. It's supposed to open a new window.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya the thumbnails are fine but when i click on em to open a new window there really small and i have to make the window bigger to see the pic...might just be my computer


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Site is down for a bit today....sorry for the inconvenience. Should be back up shortly.

Also we'll have the photoetched steering wheels back in stock in the next 2 weeks i hope. Complete with the machined rings. Those will be priced at 9.99 each available in three styles. 

I will be adding a news box to the main store page so we can relay this info so everyone can see it, It'll have info about expected items, new stuff..and whatever else is going on.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey pm me on the optma kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

big things! 



TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2008, 11:23 PM~9768265
> *big things!
> TTT
> *


eh..now it's big problems, lol.

btw, your order was shipped out a few days ago


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

do you no if my order from scale lows has gone out yet


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2008, 01:19 PM~9764621
> *Site is down for a bit today....sorry for the inconvenience. Should be back up shortly.
> 
> Also we'll have the photoetched steering wheels back in stock in the next 2 weeks i hope. Complete with the machined rings. Those will be priced at 9.99 each available in three styles.
> ...


Are you gonna have any different styles anytime soon?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 24 2008, 02:28 PM~9772884
> *do you no if my order from scale lows has gone out yet
> *


no, it has not. we are waiting for a few items for your order. They sold out the day prior i believe. Should go out soon


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cool


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 24 2008, 02:35 PM~9772938
> *Are you gonna have any different styles anytime soon?
> *


doubtful. 

can i get a few of you guys to go to our page, and check if the images are working?? I got someone telling me the pics don't load for them, but i am seeing the fine.

I also got someone telling me all they see is script on the page, and not store at all, lol.

http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 25 2008, 07:33 PM~9784994
> *doubtful.
> 
> can i get a few of you guys to go to our page, and check if the images are working?? I got someone telling me the pics don't load for them, but i am seeing the fine.
> ...


white background, black text and red x`s homie.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 25 2008, 07:35 PM~9785008
> *white background, black text and red x`s homie.
> *


x2. Like a 90s website run by someone who has no idea what they're doing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 25 2008, 09:36 PM~9785017
> *x2.  Like a 90s website run by someone who has no idea what they're doing
> *


lol, dunno what the problem is, i am seeing it perfectly


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 25 2008, 06:33 PM~9784994
> *doubtful.
> 
> can i get a few of you guys to go to our page, and check if the images are working?? I got someone telling me the pics don't load for them, but i am seeing the fine.
> ...


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 25 2008, 06:37 PM~9785020
> *lol, dunno what the problem is, i am seeing it perfectly
> *


clear your cache


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

wow, yea that's lame. Looks like i got some work to do to figure this one out

Funny..it works for me in firefox, but not in internet explorer, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 25 2008, 09:40 PM~9785051
> *clear your cache
> *


nah, it's working in firefox, but not in Internet explorer.

bigpoppa, you need to stop living in the 90's with your IE browser bro, lmao


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I got it working in both IE and firefox now, so everything should be good.

Keep in mind, or site is optimized for mozilla firefox, i would suggest using it. Much better then Internet explorer.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey ryan do you carry fittings?? i need some 90* fittings for my cylinders


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 05:02 PM~9796738
> *hey ryan do you carry fittings?? i need some 90* fittings for my cylinders
> *


nobody makes 90degree fittings like you want. I would suggest just getting some fitting line, and bend it to a 90, and put a combination fitting on each end. Like you would do for fuel line.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got my package. 



TTT for a good homie.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2008, 10:25 PM~9798975
> *got my package.
> TTT for a good homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you carry any of those colored pegasus wheels?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 27 2008, 10:42 PM~9799068
> *Do you carry any of those colored pegasus wheels?
> *


Pegasus doesn't make colored wheels. 

IF you want, we can paint them for you.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 16 2008, 08:33 PM~9713241
> *Well. Here's this weeks news....
> 
> We are currently looking for a new website solution. Our host now has kinda jerked me around, and i think i'll be switching soon to someone that can better fill our needs. So our site may take a 100% change, i'm not sure yet.
> ...


These are all now in stock, the engines look very cool. add a tranny and you can easily use it in any car. they are v8 302's

Here is the store link
http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice motor!!!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2008, 09:02 PM~9799251
> *Pegasus doesn't make colored wheels.
> 
> IF you want, we can paint them for you.
> *


How much?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 29 2008, 07:34 PM~9815685
> *How much?
> *


PM me on what you are wanting done


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks 1ofakind!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey 1ofakind whats upp.... i was wondering if the chrome deep d'z w/tires are gonna be back on the site agin because i cant find um no where else :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 1 2008, 03:28 PM~9842362
> *hey 1ofakind whats upp.... i was wondering if the chrome deep d'z w/tires are gonna be back on the site agin because i cant find um no where else  :dunno:
> *


we got some on the way


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sick bro ill be coppin a few along with them new steering wheels


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 1 2008, 03:49 PM~9842511
> *sick bro ill be coppin a few along with them new steering wheels
> *


deep d's are in stock, but are limited qty. 

also added a lot of other new items today :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

tnx bro im copping a few tommrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

GOT MY PACKAGE YESTERDAY THANKS FOR THE FREEBIES MAN


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 5 2008, 12:59 PM~9869476
> *GOT MY PACKAGE YESTERDAY THANKS FOR THE FREEBIES MAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, I was wonderin.
I wanna buy a set of them pegasus wires but im from holland.
The shipping stays 6 bucks??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Feb 5 2008, 03:43 PM~9870461
> *Hey, I was wonderin.
> I wanna buy a set of them pegasus wires but im from holland.
> The shipping stays 6 bucks??
> *


actually it's 5 bucks for orders under 10 dollars.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Ah k,
Anyways, twinn said u sell the ls front clips?
Il' have one of those if you still got em 

Chris


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT ! 

For those that dont see anything i got or can't afford my stuff Please don't forget are other LIL brothers have stuff for sale also !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2008, 07:45 PM~9897828
> *TTT  !
> 
> For  those  that    dont  see  anything i  got  or  can't  afford  my  stuff  Please  don't  forget  are  other  LIL  brothers  have  stuff  for  sale  also !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just made a small order :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 10:19 PM~9982364
> *just made a small order  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


it'll be shipped first thing tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

IMPALA BUMBER GUARDS?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 29 2008, 01:30 PM~10283796
> *IMPALA BUMBER GUARDS?
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ryan, your site is loading slow.......


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ryan, your site is loading slow.......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

welcome to two months ago. it's always loading slow


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2008, 02:44 AM~10283858
> *welcome to two months ago. it's always loading slow
> *


my bad, homie, just now decided to check outt he site....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yep, been slow for awhile, and they aren't in a hurry to solve the issue.

if anyone needs anything and doesn't wanna spend so much time at our site, just PM me or something and i'll take care of you


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

we are going to be switching to new servers soon. over the next few days. there will be some downtime while our domain is pointed to the new servers.

Let's hope everything stays intact! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The switch went smoothly...and our store is now faster then ever. didn't take nearly as long as i had figured.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 29 2008, 11:40 AM~10283837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i thought you used to sell just the guards....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2008, 02:29 PM~10289952
> *The switch went smoothly...and our store is now faster then ever. didn't take nearly as long as i had figured.
> *


Cool deal, glad you got that switched. :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 30 2008, 03:10 PM~10290214
> *  i thought you used to sell just the guards....
> *


i had them in resin..didn't sell a single one, so i dont make them anymore.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I never knew you had them!


Id buy a few!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Gimme some rims for my birthday Wednesday Ryan. :biggrin:

Lol, just kidding. I might have to hit you up soon for some stuff though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 30 2008, 03:46 PM~10290470
> *I never knew you had them!
> Id buy a few!
> *


lol, that's what they all say!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2008, 01:37 PM~10290420
> *i had them in resin..didn't sell a single one, so i dont make them anymore.
> *


no mold?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 30 2008, 08:17 PM~10292342
> *no mold?
> *


no. new one would have to be made. plus my master i modifed isn't even here.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10290420
> *i had them in resin..didn't sell a single one, so i dont make them anymore.
> *


I BOUGHT A FEW. BUT I THINK SMILEY GRAB THEM IN A DEAL.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 30 2008, 07:05 PM~10292734
> *I BOUGHT A FEW. BUT I THINK SMILEY GRAB THEM IN A DEAL.
> *


do you have one to spare? :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 30 2008, 06:05 PM~10292734
> *I BOUGHT A FEW. BUT I THINK SMILEY GRAB THEM IN A DEAL.
> *


not me :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10292734
> *I BOUGHT A FEW. BUT I THINK SMILEY GRAB THEM IN A DEAL.
> *


damn me and 408 nut were lookin for em i told him isaw a while back ryan had um


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

will there be a bumper guards, pt. 2?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

starting today for one week..our diorama kits are on sale

http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/specials.php


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 2 2008, 07:20 PM~10319541
> *starting today for one week..our diorama kits are on sale
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/specials.php
> *


Man these are $10.99? and even when not on sale they are $14.99 !

I just seen a few sets yesterday at my LHS and they want $25.99 a set ! 

Hope your sale brings in good numbers !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2008, 08:15 AM~10323700
> *Man    these  are  $10.99?  and  even  when  not on  sale  they  are  $14.99  !
> 
> I  just  seen  a  few  sets  yesterday  at  my  LHS  and  they  want  $25.99 a  set !
> ...


wow really?? that WAY overpriced!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

added the 94 impala donk kit to our stock, also restocked on the caddy's


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2008, 08:39 PM~10510827
> *added the 94 impala donk kit to our stock, also restocked on the caddy's
> *


both of these kits are priced at 9.99!!!
http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/product_i...8e4db822c83aa0c
http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/product_i...products_id=228

we are still here, don't forget about us :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

how much to purchase my old name back???? and a set of 1113's?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10593211
> *how much to purchase my old name back???? and a set of 1113's?
> *



:rofl:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 08:37 PM~10593211
> *how much to purchase my old name back???? and a set of 1113's?
> *


5 dollars (plus 2500 for shipping)


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

seriously.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 06:41 PM~10593250
> *seriously.....
> *



think that was serious. :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10593250
> *seriously.....
> *


gotta pay to play


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 10:12 PM~10594316
> *fine then what about some 1113's? :cheesy:
> and my name please?  :biggrin:
> *


which one lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

both....


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2008, 02:36 PM~9796589
> *I got it working in both IE and firefox now, so everything should be good.
> 
> Keep in mind, or site is optimized for mozilla firefox, i would suggest using it. Much better then Internet explorer.
> ...


yes firefox does work better than internet explorer. i work with computers and i recommend firefox to everyone.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

pump plates and all steering wheels, now in stock

http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_50


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cool shit now with rings...... :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 17 2008, 06:53 PM~10678161
> *pump plates and all steering wheels, now in stock
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_50
> *


ooh!! i need another caddy one to match my 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sad to say, we may be liquidating and closing. Look for a yard sale soon if things don't pick up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 :tears:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 17 2008, 02:19 PM~10889996
> *sad to say, we may be liquidating and closing. Look for a yard sale soon if things don't pick up in the next few weeks.
> *



bummer, does that mean you'll be shutting down your personal line of products as well?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That bites!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 17 2008, 04:41 PM~10890142
> *bummer, does that mean you'll be shutting down your personal line of products as well?
> *


probably be available through another company if we do close our doors.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This really sucks man!!!! your one of my favorite go to guy's and I wish I had the coin to help you out a little more as of late!!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

:tears: damn..tht does suk. it looks like the money flow has been hittin everyone. first check i need to pick up some things. i'll be in touch in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 17 2008, 06:16 PM~10890432
> *This really sucks man!!!! your one of my favorite go to guy's and I wish I had the coin to help you out a little more as of late!!!
> *


X-2 sorry big homie.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Not sure what the deal is...but this year dropped off majorly for us. Since we first opened and started, every year we grew by leaps and bounds until this year.


In previous years...we would average 20-25 orders per month.

This year ..25 orders so far. that's for half the year. And they are all small. 15 bucks here, 40 there. Drastic drop in sales.

I'm out of quite a few items, but i'm not going to drop 500 or 1,000 bucks into restocking back up, only to have to sit on stuff for 3 years collecting dust, and have to lose money later on selling it below cost just to get rid of it. 

So as it sits...when it sells out...it sells out. what we have left right now is in our store still, but don't plan to restock anything.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sorry I haven't been visiting lately... I hope everything picks up for you!!!! And hopefully your able to remain open... you got me on msn if you decide to close house let me know!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10890602
> *I'm sorry I haven't been visiting lately... I hope everything picks up for you!!!! And hopefully your able to remain open... you got me on msn if you decide to close house let me know!!!!
> *


yea, i will still have purchasing power, so for those of you that are secret access VIP club card holders, we will still be able to hook you up:biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

It bites that you might have to close down homie, 
hope business pick up and you're able to stay open.
Your store got some cool stuff.......Hope you still open
when i get some cash together i got a list of stuff i'd like 
to get..................good luck homie...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 17 2008, 02:36 PM~10890585
> *Not sure what the deal is...but this year dropped off majorly for us. Since we first opened and started, every year we grew by leaps and bounds until this year.
> In previous years...we would average 20-25 orders per month.
> 
> ...


That sucks Bro, I know what you mean by restocking. People say they want we buy they never wanted. I sell most of my stuff at Swap Meets and Shows. I may close my website to online purchasing and just keep it up for viewing items I can get or have in stock. Hope all goes well for you and I would hate to pull your link off my sig. Good luck, beto


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

forgot about this one twinn


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

SUCKS BRO


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang!! That sucks bigtime!!   Sorry to hear bro. 
It is a niche market most of the people contacting me basically want to buy ready made model cars perhaps 5% build stuff themselves. If there's anyhting I can help you with let me know I have quite an email address inventory maybe that can give a shot in the right direction again.

J.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry to hear big homie.... economy really hit everyone hard this year... maybe in the future u can open up again...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I am in need of some cash, due to my sudden illness i'm unable to work until who knows when. So all of our parts, built cars, whatever. Anything you see that you like, can be yours. Just PM me and we'll cut a deal on ANYTHING.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can you post a link on where most of the items are or they are in here?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

www.scalelows.com also shown in his sig..

Ryan i pmed you about what we talked about a while ago.. Let me know man..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2008, 09:28 PM~11309347
> *can you post a link on where most of the items are or they are in here?
> *


all the in stock items are listed here.
http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/

built cars and stuff are listed here, some of the older posts in here i have already sold though.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=380566&hl=


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11309410
> *all the in stock items are listed here.
> http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/
> 
> ...


still have those caddy steering wheels in stock?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes, we've got some in stock.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 10 2008, 10:02 PM~11310687
> *yes, we've got some in stock.
> *


9.99?thats with the ring?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yessir. if you want a few of em, i'll give you a good deal. PM me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Over the next couple days..i'll be posting up all kinds of parts, kits, wheels, tools...built up rides, etc. Getting rid of all kinds of stuff. Do not want to seperate most of this...would prefer to ship it in lots, so no single items or 2 dollar money orders.

also our paypal is having issues, so payment is only by moneyorder or cash in the mail.

box of sealed AMT kits, 60 shipped.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Pegasus rims!!!

*7 sets of wires. 60 shipped. includes the following*
*pcp1004 gold d's (3 sets)
*pcp1111 gold d's (1 set)
*pcp1115 gold deep d's (1 set)
*pcp1113 chrome deep d's (1 set)











*4 sets of rims. $35 shipped. Includes the following*
*pcp2399 Alum. stepped sleeves 23"
*pcp2301 23" Chrome T's
*pcp 19" Chrome T's
*pcp1226 Chrome Daggers










*3 sets of rims. $25 shipped. Includes the following*
*pcp2309 23" Luxors
*pcp2307 Lightning Chrome
*pcp2367 Alba Spinners










*3 sets of rims. $25 shipped. Includes the following*
*pcp2202 Vantage Chrome & Gold
*pcp2207 Chrome Virage
*pcp1401 1/18 Chrome D's with 5.20's










*4 sets of rims. $20 shipped. Includes he following*
*pcp1160 Dragster Front rims w/tires (3 sets)
*pcp1161 Funny Car Front rims w/tires (1 set)










*4 sets of rims. $15 shipped. Includes the following*
*pcp1013 Gold Rims no tires (2 sets)
*pcp1213 Swirl Star rims no tires
*pcp1163 Racing Slicks


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

1ofaknd did you ever start selling the cylinders and stuff for posable hydralics on your site


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes we did, do not have any now though.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2009, 07:58 PM~12805174
> *yes we did, do not have any now though.
> *


ok thanks for answering


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Any chance the VW Jetta resin going up forsale? :cheesy: LMK if anything....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here is an assortment of alclad metal finishes, micro set/sol, etc..

*Price is $85 shipped for all shown. Includes the following*

*1 Gray Primer and Microfiller-4oz.
*4 Gloss Black Base-2oz
*4 Chrome Laquer-1oz
*3 Polished Aluminum-1oz
*1 Dull Aluminum-1oz
*1 Stainless Steel-1oz
*1 Prizmatic Maple-1oz
*2 Micro Set
*1 Micro Sol
*1 Bare Metal Plastic Polish


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Decal Assortment. $30 shipped. Includes the following.*

*1 Ultra chrome foil
*1 Detail Master Leather Decal sheet
*1 Detail Master bumpter sticker asst.
*1 Slixx Decal Sheet
*1 Scale Motorsport 1960 Upholstery (Horizontal Checkerboard)
*1 Scale Motorsport 1961 Upholstery (Vertical Wave)
*1 Scale Motorsport 1963 Upholstery (cane)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Assortment of Pegasus accessories. $50 shipped. Includes the following.*

*7 chrome disk brakes
*4 new style swivel seats
*3 old school chrome pumps (set of 4)
*3 New style chrome pumps (set of 4)
*2 chrome knockoffs
*2 chrome show lights
*1 64' chevy fender skirts
*1 62' chevy fender skirts


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 25 2009, 01:33 PM~12809259
> *Here is an assortment of alclad metal finishes, micro set/sol, etc..
> 
> Price is $85 shipped for all shown. Includes the following
> ...




good deal here!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Locster and hood hounds assortment. $30 shipped. Includes the following*

*Locsters sets series 1,4,5 & 7. 
*Hood Hounds series 2 and 3


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Hoppin Hydros Wheels. $50 shipped. Includes the following*

*2 Monster Player 24" diamond center (chrome and gold)
*2 Monster Player 24" (chrome and gold)
*1 Gold MC's with tires
*1 Gold Diamond 20's
*1 Gold D's with tires
*1 Monster 20's (venetian)


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 28 2009, 01:03 PM~12837455
> *Assortment of hoppin hydros accessories. $75 shipped. Includes the following.
> 
> *3 neon kits (green, red, blue)
> ...


would you sell:
*1 klique plaque

*2 Lifestyle plaques
*2 Elite plaques

separatly


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes, but the price per piece will be higher. PM me


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 28 2009, 01:13 PM~12837542
> *yes, but the price per piece will be higher. PM me
> *


pm me a price on em shipped to canada :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

pm me a price on the southside plaques shipped to 73108. hell if i get them you can even throw them all in 1 pack to save on shipping....


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

put real model subwo0fers in a speakerbox and sell them i think you should make an 84 caddi coup 2 door to if you ever make that 84 pm me


this reply is to
1ofakind


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE USO PLAQUES


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2009, 01:06 AM~12855967
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE USO PLAQUES
> *


would REALLY prefer to sell as a whole lot, that's why i went to such trouble to say that earlier.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Model Car Garage photoetched knockoffs and emblems. $30 shipped for all shown.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

model car garage photoetch detail sets. 60 chevy impala, 64 chevy impala, and 58 chevy impala. $40 shipped for all three sets


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Model Car Garage photoetch details, Includes wiper blades, factory pedals, and disk brakes. $12 shipped


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 3 2009, 02:01 AM~12890879
> *model car garage photoetch detail sets. 60 chevy impala, 64 chevy impala, and 58 chevy impala. $40 shipped for all three sets
> 
> 
> ...


this here is one hell of a deal :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

DETAIL MASTER



Fitting lines, sizes 1,2,4,4. $3 each
Detail Wire, yellow, green, $1 each
Coolant hose, 5/8" up to 2.5", $2 each
White pinstripe tape 1/64", $2
Billet Dash Knobs, $4
Billet Mufflers (2), $7 each
Billet Gas Caps, $3
Igntion Coils and straps-$3
P/E Carb linkage and hardware-$3
P/E Hose Clamps-$3


Shipping included on anything purchased. First come first served.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn good prices wrong time for me being out of work 


good luck!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 10 2009, 11:50 PM~12970147
> *damn good prices wrong time for me being out of work
> good luck!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PM SENT ON COMPRESSION,COMBO FITTINGS AND BRAIDED WIRE!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

got my stuff today homie THX!!! twwas like christmas!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

12 shipped each

55 chevy belair sold


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 13 2009, 03:18 PM~12995567
> *12 shipped each
> 
> 
> ...



Pm sent on one of the Impalas


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 10 2009, 11:39 PM~12970019
> *DETAIL MASTER
> 
> Compression fittings, have sizes 1-7. $7 each
> ...


i sent ya a pm...... :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

chrome for a 62 impala. $6 shipped










chrome for a 64 impala. $8 shipped










chrome for a 99 silverado. $7 shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lexus kit, $20 shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

have three of these chevy engines, brand new in the package. $5 each shipped


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

RYAN YOU GOT ANY CUSTOM DECALS BY CHANCE ?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nope, got a new PC and my printer doesn't work with it, so i haven't been able to print any murals or anything.

I did post some slixx decal sheets and scale motorsport a few pages back though.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

chrome for a 62 impala. $6 shipped









pm sent


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

pair of machined 10" subs...$8 shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

12" and 15" machined subwoofers, $8 shipped per pair


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Stupid question on the Chevy engines. Are they built already?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

they come pre assembled and look nice


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 14 2009, 07:58 PM~13003966
> *they come pre assembled and look nice
> *


Thanks, I was looking for something I could build.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 14 2009, 06:56 PM~13003955
> *Stupid question on the Chevy engines.  Are they built already?
> *


they come detailed as shown exactly, already on a stand as well.

You can easily stick one in a car, such as i did here...

http://images38.fotki.com/v1212/photos/1/1...IMG_5252-vi.jpg


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if anyone is in need of some paasch airbrush parts, i have a few spare tips, needles, etc


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2009, 05:02 PM~13003998
> *if anyone is in need of some paasch airbrush parts, i have a few spare tips, needles, etc
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THIS?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

not selling it all together, but if someone needs a needle or a tip or whatever, just let me know what you need


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a new needle,tip and the cone in between the nedle and tip where the paint comes out of


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

pm me with what size you need


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO RYAN I NEED THIS ! 










AND YOU WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO HAVE THE RUBBER O-RINGS FOR THE TIPS OF THE SINGLE ACTION ?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13003998
> *if anyone is in need of some paasch airbrush parts, i have a few spare tips, needles, etc
> 
> 
> ...



I need a vl-41 locknut. Looks like you have one. How much?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I ment VL-141 locknut. The one that locks the needle into place


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

mini, I do have that airbrush still, it's a VL dual action. I think the majority of the parts i can put together to make it complete. PM me with an offer.

and dlo, I do have one. it'll be a whole 2 bucks if that's all you want.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13016616
> *mini, I do have that airbrush still, it's a VL dual action. I think the majority of the parts i can put together to make it complete. PM me with an offer.
> 
> and dlo, I do have one. it'll be a whole 2 bucks if that's all you want.
> *


I GOT 1 THAT THE INTAKE CRACKED ! CAUSEING AIR TO LEAVE GUN MAKING IT SPRAY LIKE SHIT ! ALL I NEED IS THAT ! I HAVE THE REST TO MAKE IT A WORKING GUN !  OH AND A PUSH DOWN SWITCH ! THAT'S BROKEN ASWHILE ! 

*THE WIFE DROVE OVER IT ! * :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so you just need the body then? I don't think i have any of the triggers, just the valve assembly.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 16 2009, 01:51 PM~13017189
> *so you just need the body then? I don't think i have any of the triggers, just the valve assembly.
> *


YUP ! THATS COVERS ME THEN ! MAYBE A #1 SET UP ALSO ! CAP, TIP, NIDDLE !


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 25 2009, 03:33 PM~12809259
> *Here is an assortment of alclad metal finishes, micro set/sol, etc..
> 
> Price is $85 shipped for all shown. Includes the following
> ...


I guess this is what you were talkng about in the pm. Would you just sell the 2 bottles of Micro Set and 1 bottle of Micro Sol? I have no need for the rest. Thanks!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

would prefer to just sell it all together.


also have my 75 caprice kit still, 80 bucks shipped. mint condition


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

88' chevy ck1500 truck. curbside with custom kandy paintjob and some kickass wheels. 50 shipped.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hilux with house of kolor paint and custom graphics. make offer


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

92 chevy caprice. HOK paint, pegasus wheels, custom photoetch steering wheel. $120 shipped.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13062911
> *92 chevy caprice. HOK paint, pegasus wheels, custom photoetch steering wheel. $120 shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that HOK Root Beer?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cocoa pearl house of kolor...it also has some other pearl powders mixed with the urethane HOK clearcoat to give it that extra sparkle.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

ANY MORE KITS


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Feb 20 2009, 08:50 PM~13063582
> *ANY MORE KITS
> *


not any new ones. Will be listing more stuff up soon though.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2009, 12:00 PM~13001847
> *
> chrome for a 64 impala. $8 shipped
> 
> ...


do you still have this


----------

